# Subscription question



## Veentea

Hello,
Does anyone know how to subscribe to all posts started by a particular member?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Do you mean posts or threads?


----------



## Veentea

Oops.  I meant threads.  Thanks for the question.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Veentea said:


> Oops.  I meant threads.  Thanks for the question.


I believe the only way to do that is to take a look at this member's profile and check all the threads he/she has opened, then subscribe to each single thread.


----------



## Veentea

Okay, thanks!  That's too much work.  I thought that perhaps there was a link or something to click.  It's not worth the trouble.


----------



## Cagey

I use the contact list to have a shortcut to all of a member's posts.  You might see whether you find it helpful.

I add the forero to my contact list. Then when I register, I can open the contact popup and click on any member's name to get to their profile, and, from there, to their posts, which are listed with the most recent at the top of the list.  

If you are following only a couple of names this might be helpful.


----------



## chamyto

Good evening, everyone. When it concerns to the new forum system: Is there a way to susbribe to a thread without giving a post in it? I haven't found this function.

Regards.


----------



## Frieder

"Seguir tema" on top of the first post.


----------



## chamyto

Thanks


----------

